# [install] gentoo sur ma nouvelle machine ?

## AgentMat

Salut à tous,

Je viens juste de changer de machine et bien entendu je vais installer gentoo dessus  :Very Happy:  Malheureusement cela risque de ne pas être aussi facile que sur mon amd64 où le matos est vraiment bien reconnu. 

Donc avant de me lancer sur l'install j'aimerais savoir si d'autres personnes ont reussi à installer gentoo sur une config équivalente à la mienne. Voici les points dont je pense qu'ils vont poser problème :

(ma carte mère est une GA-P35-DQ6 de gigabyte)

le dual boot : j'ai installe windaube hier sans soucis particulier (à part le driver de la carte audio integree qui sera de toute facon remplacee par une audigy 2 ZS) mais j'ai un peu peur que le dual boot merde à cause du RAID (2 disques SATA en raid0). J'utilise le controlleur RAID integree au chipset icH9R d'intel. A priori windows et le bios ne voit qu'un seul disque (raid hardware ?) mais le CD de la carte mère nous fait installer un driver RAID pour le ich9R donc cela marchera-t-il avec dmraid sous linux ?

Je pense que le lecteur CD IDE utilise le chipset gigabyte2 de la carte mère qui est apparement un chipset jmicron. Y'a t-il toujours des problèmes avec ce chipset sous linux ?

la carte réseau intégrée (Realtek 8111B) a également nécessité le driver du CD fourni avec la carte mère pour fonctionner, donc gros doute la encore. 

Je l'ai eu hier soir, donc j'ai eu juste le temps d'installer windows et de lancer quelques benchmark. Je vais tenter quelques liveCD ce soir voir comment ca se passe ^^

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses

----------

## nico_calais

La carte réseau est supportée nativement par les noyaux récents. Le plus important est là   :Wink: 

Le raid doit être materiel. Je ne pense pas que tu es besoin de faire quoique ce soit.

----------

## kwenspc

Je doute que le Raid soit materiel. Le VRAI raid materiel ça coûte cher! (minimum 300 euros la carte controlleur pour être dans un produit de qualité)

Le ICH9R doit faire du semi-materiel (à mon avis, j'ai la flemme de chercher)

Ceci dit les chipsets intel sont généralement bien supporté sous Linux, je me fais pas trop de soucis là dessus. Renseignes toi sur le support radi ich9r et linux voilà tout  :Wink: 

----------

## AgentMat

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je doute que le Raid soit materiel. Le VRAI raid materiel ça coûte cher! (minimum 300 euros la carte controlleur pour être dans un produit de qualité)
> 
> Le ICH9R doit faire du semi-materiel (à mon avis, j'ai la flemme de chercher)
> 
> Ceci dit les chipsets intel sont généralement bien supporté sous Linux, je me fais pas trop de soucis là dessus. Renseignes toi sur le support radi ich9r et linux voilà tout 

 

c'est ce que je pense aussi  :Wink:  je vais tester un live CD demain, on verra bien s'il trouve le disque ^^

----------

## AgentMat

Bon bah le live CD ne boot pas car il ne trouve pas le lecteur CD ^^ put1 de controlleur jmicron. Je dl en ce moment meme la small gentoo avec support jmicron de kerneloftruth (qu'il soit beni ^^) ca devrait mieux marcher  :Very Happy: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ton retour m interesse, car je me posais la question pour le P35 justement.

J'ai juste vu passer recemment un patch dasn le noyau pour le ICH9, mais je ne savais pas si toutes ses fonctions étaient supportées.

----------

## AgentMat

Je viens de reussir à booter avec le live CD small-gentoo with jmicron support  :Very Happy:  apparement le raid apparait dans /dev/mapper. Le problème c est que d'après le wiki il faut se faire une petite partoche au début du disque pour foutre grub sinon il ne comprendra pas le raid. Je sens que ca va être sportif cette install   :Cool:  (put1 j ai quand même la flemme de repartitionner mon disque et de reinstaller windaube  :Laughing:  )

Je vais regarder si lilo a ce probleme

----------

## d2_racing

Pourquoi tu n'as pas booté avec le 2007.0 ?

----------

## AgentMat

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Pourquoi tu n'as pas booté avec le 2007.0 ?

 

le 2007.0 ne trouve pas le repertoire root (il ne trouve pas le lecteur CD quoi, à cause du chipset jmicron). Apparement avec l option all-generic-ide ca doit marcher mais si c est pour ne pas avoir le DMA d activé, voila quoi.

J'ai plus qu a me chopper un utilitaire pour deplacer ma partoche windows vu que j ai pas envie de me refaire l install  :Razz:  C'est chiant que le RAID ne soit pas mieux géré sous linux  :Confused: 

----------

## Madjes

J'ai une asus p5b deluxe et avec le 2007.0 il detecte mon jmicron qui n'était pas detecté avec le 2006.1. C'est peut -être un nouveau jmicron que tu as  :Confused: 

----------

## AgentMat

 *Madjes wrote:*   

> J'ai une asus p5b deluxe et avec le 2007.0 il detecte mon jmicron qui n'était pas detecté avec le 2006.1. C'est peut -être un nouveau jmicron que tu as 

 

c'est possible, ma carte mère a du sortir mi mai, et le chipset vient juste de sortir aussi (P35), donc une nouvelle version de la puce Jmicron est probable

Maintenant que j ai un live CD qui boot faut que je trouve comment configurer grub sur un array RAID :s Le wiki preconise de mettre /boot en 1er sur le disque avant windows, mais j'ai deja mis windows en 1er et j ai deja prepare les partoches (en gros NTFS 20go avec windows, 100mo pas encore formate pour /boot, 30go pas formate pour /, le reste en plusieurs partoches NTFS). Ca fait beaucoup de NTFS mais j'ai toujours eu d'excellents résultats avec fuse et ntfs-3g donc je prefere ca que FAT pour avoir des partoches lisibles des 2 cotés. J'aimerais eviter de réinstaller windows, même si le CD deja patché que j'ai fait avec nLite fait gagner pas mal de temps :p Si quelqu'un a réussi à faire marcher du FAKE raid avec /boot apres la partoche windows ca m interesse  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *Madjes wrote:*   

> J'ai une asus p5b deluxe et avec le 2007.0 il detecte mon jmicron qui n'était pas detecté avec le 2006.1. C'est peut -être un nouveau jmicron que tu as 

 

C'est dont bien plate la situation avec le Jmicron...je pensais que c'était réglé ce problème   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Oupsman

 :Arrow:  http://oupsman.org/index.php?post/2007/01/05/46-nforce-et-raid

Mes déboires avec le RAID logiciel sous Linux.

----------

## AgentMat

Bon bah tout marche  :Very Happy:  Je n ai pas eu besoin de mettre /boot avant la partoche windows, grub marche parfaitement. J'ai eu quelques soucis au debut (le RAID array n etait pas trouve). J avais fait confiance a genkernel (en changeant quelques trucs rapidement) mais ce con n avait pas activer le support AHCI SATA. Forcement ca marche moins bien ^^

Maintenant que j ai un kernel qui tourne je vais pouvoir en refaire un plus optimisé que ce que genkernel fait  :Very Happy: 

Sinon hdparm -tT me sort plus de 8500 mo/s en cache read et 125 mo/s en buffered disk read, donc je suis content ^^

----------

## shaman200

Comme toi j'ai une Gigagyte GA-P35-DQ6, tu t'es compliqué la vie avec cette histoire de chipset Jmicron, en effet, sur la carte il y'a 6 connecteur sata ICH9R et 2 Jmicron, pour ma part,je n'utilise que les connecteur ICH9R.

J'ai demarré sur la 2007.0 et ca marche...a peu pres  :Smile: 

J'ai un disque system et 2 autres en raid tout ca sur du ICH9R.

J'ai pas encore reussi a utiliser les disques en raid,dans /dev/mapper , je vois juste un objet qui s'appel control, la comande file me dit que c'est un "character special",de toute facon va falloir que je vois comment fonctionne exactement le raid sous linux+ compiler un nouveau kernel...

Sinon, j'ai un truc bizarre , l'interface reseau est reconnu dans ifconfig, mais impossible de lui donner une ip avec dhcpcd (sur mon routeur, la diode ne s'allume pas)pourtant avec windows pas de probleme....

----------

## CryoGen

Tu es sur que l'interface est UP ?

Quand je passe de Windows vers Linux je dois arrêter complètement la machine (meme l'interrupteur de l'alim) puis tout relancer, c'est un bug de windows qui gere mal les cartes réseaux parfois...

----------

## AgentMat

mon lecteur DVD est un disque IDE donc il est sur le Jmicron  :Wink:  le ich9R ne gere pas l IDE.

Sinon si vous etes en dual boot avec windows, le driver windows mets la carte reseau en etat dormant et le driver linux n arrive pas a la reveiller. Donc allez dans le panneau de config/system/materiel, allez dans les proprietes de la carte reseau et activez (ou desactivez je sais plus, bref changez le parametre actuel par l autre) la derniere option (le wake on LAN). Apres ca  tout marchera nickel  :Very Happy:  (un net-setup est par contre necessaire avec le live CD "small-gentoo" chez moi, une fois installe par contre ca tourne nickel).

Pour le RAID il faut l activer dans le bios, ensuite ca va te lancer le bios RAID quand tu vas redemarrer, la tu fais ctrl-I, tu crees le RAID. Avec la small gentoo (je sais pas si la 2007.0 gere le raid par contre) il suffit ensuite de lancer le noyau avec "gentoo dodmraid" et tu auras ton disque dans /dev/mapper (sous la denomination isw_blablabla). Pour compiler ton kernel je te conseille genkernel car tu as besoin d un initrd :

genkernel --menuconfig --oldconfig --dmraid all (le oldconfig est la pour que genkernel n ecrase pas ton .config avec celui par defaut qui pue un peu quand meme ^^)

n'oublie pas d activer AHCI SATA support (sinon tes disques n apparaitront meme pas au reboot) et le INTEL ... /ICH/ ... support (ils marquent ICH 6 7 8 mais a priori ca marche bien avec le 9)

pour grub le wiki raconte n importe quoi, ca marche tres bien avec windows en 1er et /boot après. Sinon le reste est bon et il suffit de suivre la procedure du wiki pour l install de grub sur un ONBOARD RAID  (grub --device-mapper = /dev/null puis une commande pour lui dire d'utiliser /dev/mapper/tonraid au lieu de /dev/sda, apres tu lui donnes le root et tu l installes dans le MBR du RAID array et c est bon  :Very Happy:  Hesite pas a utiliser l autocompletion avec tab pour que grub te donne des infos sur les partitions qu il voit)

Si t as des questions n'hesite pas. (je peux t envoyer mon .config epuré (j'ai viré le maximum de trucs inutiles) pour la 2.6.21-r2 si tu veux. J'ai prefere prendre le plus recent possible sans pour autant devenir beta testeur  :Razz:  ).

----------

## shaman200

Merci pour les trucs et astuces!!!  :Smile: 

Je me doutait bien du truc avec le wake on lan pour l'interface reseaux, mais je l'aurais chercher du cote du bios.

Pour le chip Jmicron,je ne savais pas que lui seul prenais en compte l'IDE (pour ma part j'ai un graveur DVD avec interface SATA,donc ca me simplifie la vie).

Pour le RAID, j'avais deja cree l'array et RAID1 et j'attendais enventuellement d'avoir recompiler mon kernel avant de m'occuper de ca.

Je suis definitivement preneur de ton .config!!!

A mon avis , ce serait une bonne idée de le poster sur le forum (mon petit doigt me dit que ca pourra servir a d'autre   :Very Happy:  )

En tout cas, merci encore pour ton aide!!!

----------

## AgentMat

voila mon .config :

http://agent.mat.free.fr/linux/configStable

Generalement mon pc n'aime pas trop vesafb-tng donc je reste avec mon vesafb en 640x480 de toute facon j aime pas quand c est ecrit trop petit en mode console ^^

J'utilise un modem routeur donc j ai viré tous les pilotes de modem les pilotes ppp et j ai laisse que le driver de la carte reseau integree à la carte mere.

J'ai mis le driver de la carte son integre, mais comme j utilise une audigy 2 ZS j'ai aussi mis celui la aussi, selon ta carte son choisis celui que tu veux.

Jette un coup d oeil a la rubrique RAID selon le mode que tu utilises. Selon tes disques check du cote des drivers scsi si ca déconne. J'ai mis le support pour le chipset Jmicron si tu n as rien dessus ni sur les ports IDE tu dois pouvoir l enlever.

Le noyau est configuré pour un core 2 duo avec un ordonnanceur a 300Hz, passe a 1000 si tu as envie (la difference est elle vraiment sensible ? ^^), j'ai teste tickless ca ne change vraiment rien donc je l ai vire.

A partir du 2.6.22 y'aura le support des sondes des cores 2 duo donc ca vaudra le coup d activer device drivers/hardware monitoring support. Pour le moment c est inutile donc je l ai enlev.

j'ai une 8800 en pci express, donc j ai vire le support de l AGP, du dri et cie.

L'usb marche nickel, si tu as un peripherique atypique regarde si tu ne dois pas l activer.

En filesystem j utilises reiserfs, etx2, ext3, ntfs et tous les fs des CD-ROM/DVD.

J'ai desactive tout ce qui me servait a rien (j ai quand meme laisse les trucs dont je sais pas à quoi ils servent on sait jamais  :Razz: )

Voila si ca peut t'etre utile

----------

## kwenspc

 *AgentMat wrote:*   

> j'ai teste tickless ca ne change vraiment rien donc je l ai vire.
> 
> 

 

Il me semble que c'est surtout utile pour la gestion de l'energie (le cpu se reveille pas toutes les x fois par µs pour checker si y a un truc à faire), mais sinon ça change rien oui. 

Ah sinon des adaptateurs ide <-> sata y en a, je sais pas ce que ça vaut par contre... 

(quelque chose me dit en effet que le jmicron c bien pour dépanner mais le controlleur sata de l'ich9 doit roxer sa mémé cowboy)

----------

## AgentMat

Bah en fait y a un driver jmicron PATA donc au final je suis en full libata. Les debits des lecteurs CD etant bien inferieurs au debit d un port IDE, le SATA ne sert a rien. Pour les disques durs deja on est loin d  atteindre le debit max du SATA.

----------

